# Cristiano Ronaldo goes shopping in the most expensive shops in Madrid, Spain on February 14, 2017 (x24)



## funnybell (17 Feb. 2017)




----------



## syd67 (18 Feb. 2017)

UND ICH DACHTE DER SHOP KOMMT ZU IHM?wink2:thx:


----------



## syd67 (18 Feb. 2017)

ABER DAS HANDTAESCHCHEN IST AUCH VOLL SUESS!  a cutie


----------



## Punisher (19 Feb. 2017)

süüüüüß


----------



## Semakumbasar (20 Feb. 2017)

He is really hot


----------

